# Antihistamines



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

So my D had definitely returned along with horrible cramps that actually made me break into a sweat today. I still have no idea what is causing all this and more specifically what happened last April to make my insides go crazy! I am taking Buscopan now and I had to take 2 Lomotil to stop it today. I have read a few places that sometimes antihistamines can help? Has anyone had any success using them and do they have to be prescribed or can over the counter ones work? I am quite desperate here!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All the over the counter ones used to be prescription, a few up until a couple of years ago, so they should be good enough, this includes most of the newer ones. Some of the ones still available by prescription are quite a bit older and really aren't any better.Benedryl is most likely to make you drowsyClaritin tends to be the least likely to make you drowsyZyrtec can make some people drowsy but much less than Benedryl


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> All the over the counter ones used to be prescription, a few up until a couple of years ago, so they should be good enough, this includes most of the newer ones. Some of the ones still available by prescription are quite a bit older and really aren't any better.Benedryl is most likely to make you drowsyClaritin tends to be the least likely to make you drowsyZyrtec can make some people drowsy but much less than Benedryl


Thank you very much Kathleen! I am willing to try anything at this point. I have an appointment with a doctor who is going to do a colonoscopy. It can't come home soon enough!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You might want to give the hypnosis CDs a try. (See Dees comments, if you haven't already read them.) It sounds as though you are mostly looking for a medical treatment. If that turns out not to work very well, there are a number of us who have gotten better using a supplemental approach and allowing our bodies to regain their balance in that way. It certainly turned out to be the luckiest decision I ever made.Mark


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

overitnow said:


> You might want to give the hypnosis CDs a try. (See Dees comments, if you haven't already read them.) It sounds as though you are mostly looking for a medical treatment. If that turns out not to work very well, there are a number of us who have gotten better using a supplemental approach and allowing our bodies to regain their balance in that way. It certainly turned out to be the luckiest decision I ever made.Mark


I will look into them for sure. There is a cost factor for me so it depends if I can find some in my budget. I did CBT for a while and although some of what they taught me was invaluable, then tended to write my problems with D off as just in my head and that rubbed me the wrong way I am afraid. Some of it my be in my head but not all. I still try to practice much of what I learned.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I am trying amitriptyline right now which is an antidepressant and it acts like an antihistamine with it's anticholinergic effects. SO that is one option. I am quite drowsy on it though so I take at bedtime.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I was in good shape gut-wise when on antihistamines. When I stopped, the D took over my life. I won't go back on the antihistmines, though, I don't think it is a good idea to spend your life on them and they do have side effects, lower immunity to colds etc. being one.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There used to be some extensive materials presented here around the relationship of allergic responses and mast cells release of histamine. I would imagine you could search for them. (IApparently, circulation will increase, blood platelets will be stimulated, inflammation occurs and, in chronic bowel inflammation at virtually any level, diarrhea may occur. Every point along this chain of events should provide areas of treatment, some easier than others. Isolate and eliminate all allergens, add a continual anti-histamine, slow the blood platelets, find an anti-inflammatory that works without side effects, use something like the calcium treatment that Linda has championed, and/or Immodium or Questran or fiber, to absorb the liquid and firm the stools, or alter serotonin levels to alter the pace of digestion and elimination. I think, unless you are able to find one or two particular allergens, such as wheat or lactose or fructose, that are causing the problem, that you do have to look at our condition as something that needs a daily intervention. (I would suppose that the mental patterns you build up through the hypnosis or CBT programs would provide the "daily intervention" from a mental rather than physical treatment, effecting the serotonin in the digestive system. It would be very interesting to know exactly how that works, whether it counteracts the inflammatory response or is simply slowing digestion to allow more liquid to be absorbed or working in some other way.) In the end, I think you do have to make a choice of an intervention that seems safe for you. Mark


----------



## Syl (Dec 20, 2008)

Angry Canadian Girl said:


> So my D had definitely returned along with horrible cramps that actually made me break into a sweat today. I still have no idea what is causing all this and more specifically what happened last April to make my insides go crazy! I am taking Buscopan now and I had to take 2 Lomotil to stop it today. I have read a few places that sometimes antihistamines can help? Has anyone had any success using them and do they have to be prescribed or can over the counter ones work? I am quite desperate here!


While histamine is locally released from colonic mast cells and thought to contribute to IBS symptoms conventional OTC antihistamines are not known to have any effect. There is a new generation of antihistamines to which the antihistamine Ketotifen belongs which is being clinically tested on individuals with IBS. Some success had been reported in small trials.Klooker, T. K. et al. The mast cell stabiliser ketotifen decreases visceral hypersensitivity and improves intestinal symptoms in patients with irritable bowel syndrome Gut 59, 1213-1221 (2010).You might have a look at the articles in my signature. They may give you more insights into how to manage your IBS symptoms.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 23, 2009)

Make sure you get a product that doesn't have Pseudoephedrine as that is a stimulant and probably won't be helpful for IBS. Claritin and Zyrtec are 2nd generation antihistamines that don't pass the blood-brain barrier and are less likely to make you sleepy. I've read that H1 receptor antagonists(like Claritin/Zyrtec/Benadryl) can reduce stomach acid, though not to the affect of the H2 variety that's used in things like Pepcid/Tagamet. Maybe add some Betaine HCl if you notice upper stomach issues...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I was on these as sell - one in particular, Seldane, which was later pulled from the market. They all helped me - but it did not last - and the side effects when taking there became troublesome. I also took many meds for off-label use - the side effects were constipation, and with my extreme D, it did help, but every med became ineffective after a few months.If you do look into the IBS Audio Program 100, which was the thing that helped me, it is very cost effective and also comes with free support - let me know if you decide, because there may be some programs that are at a reduced price that have been opened as samples, etc. You can call 877-898-2539 toll free and ask them.Take a peek at my story below regarding all the meds I tried and for more info, if you wish. There is hope - but everyone has to find what works best for them... All the best to you.


----------

